# New Steel frame for Merckx



## maxk (May 14, 2009)

Just heard from inside of Merckx company

There will be new steel road models coming with Columbus tubing

Not sure for the model of tube


does any one heard this before?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

That would be sooooo exciting!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*$$*

What's funny is that "if" they really do come out with new steel frames, they might quite possibility be cheaper than some of the 20 year old frames on eBay being sold now. The price is just skyrocketing on some of those. I'm glad I have a couple now. I don't know if it's a seasonal thing or not but current prices are almost double last year's winter prices. I sure hope so because I'm still looking....


ksanbon said:


> That would be sooooo exciting!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That's great news! It would be cool if they resurrected some of the fantastic color schemes of older Merckx models.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

After seeing some of the resurrected steel frames from some of the other classic brands, ie. Bianchi, I'm expecting to be disappointed.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

my interest = peaked


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

It is true, apparently they have plenty of columbus frames in stock, and since the recent interest in vintage steel they decided to do something with that ... I'll bet it will be the molteni color scheme ...

It will be interesting to see if they offer complete bikes what the setup will be...


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

slotnick said:


> It is true, apparently they have plenty of columbus frames in stock, and since the recent interest in vintage steel they decided to do something with that ... *I'll bet it will be the molteni color scheme ...*


Why do they only do Molteni colors schemes? Is there an warehouse full of orange paint they need to get rid of? They have had so many great paint schemes, it would be a shame to stick to just one.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Hold on to your wallet*



martinrjensen said:


> What's funny is that "if" they really do come out with new steel frames, they might quite possibility be cheaper than some of the 20 year old frames on eBay being sold now.


I'm guessing the exact opposite is going to happen: the new steel frames are going to be around $2k. The last steel Merckx frames were $1950 (MXL and Corsa Extra), and I'm sure somebody in the newly owned company realized there's a pretty decent population of people trolling around the internet willing to pay big bucks for 20yr old steel bikes. Doesn't take much of a business case to justify that one. Just look at what Colnago, Pinarello, and DeRosa have done, respectively: $2500 for a Master, $2300 for a NeoPrimato, and $900 for a Lungavita track bike. 

personally I like the history of old steel, and can't see what additional value they could be bringing for a $2k price tag, assuming that's where they end up.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

innergel said:


> Why do they only do Molteni colors schemes? Is there an warehouse full of orange paint they need to get rid of? They have had so many great paint schemes, it would be a shame to stick to just one.


I didn't say 'only Molteni' ... but my bet is that this will be definitely there


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My favorite Merckx color schemes are the Faema (white w/ red panels), Panasonic (blue and white), and 7-11 (red and green). I'm getting kind of tired of Molteni orange as well, although it looks great and is somewhat iconic for Merckx.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

You can't go home again.......

I'm guessing that since this move is spurred by new ownership (businessmen focused on the bottom line), they are primarily chasing the US market. As much as I'd love to see some obscure paint schemes like ADR, Weinmann, or Stuttgart, I'm guessing we're going to be lucky to see Telekom or even Kelme. 

Please, please, please just don't roll out the old Motorola, 7-11, and Molteni paint. They're classic, but they've already been done once. Give us some new choices!


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

kjmunc said:


> You can't go home again.......
> 
> I'm guessing that since this move is spurred by new ownership (businessmen focused on the bottom line), they are primarily chasing the US market. As much as I'd love to see some obscure paint schemes like ADR, Weinmann, or Stuttgart, I'm guessing we're going to be lucky to see Telekom or even Kelme.
> 
> Please, please, please just don't roll out the old Motorola, 7-11, and Molteni paint. They're classic, but they've already been done once. Give us some new choices!


I agree

I think it would be kinda stupid if they make just a revival of the old team colors and color schemes. We're 2010 now and I think what makes the old team frames great is the fact that they were actually buld in the era of those teams. Why not make a quickstep steel frame, but with nicer designs then the EMX-5 ...


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

That's what Joe Bell is for. I'm just glad to have some new Merckx steel. My only hope is that the brazing is done in-house and the geometry is classic Merckx.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ditto on Joe Bell and Cycleart. Maybe Merckx would offer bare frames for less that the buyer could then get painted up at his leisure? It would be cheaper n the short run for those of us who are cash strapped in this current economy, but will have a few bucks in a couple more years. Nah, I'm probably hoping for far too much. 

I'd like to see 7-11 and Motorola - they'd sell here in the States, a huge marketing issue for the company to consider - , but yes, the other team colors should be there, too. ADR, Panasonic and Weinman are the ones I'd like to see, and believe it or not, Tuti-Fruti. Its odd, but an interesting change of pace. That pearl white scheme from the 10th Anniversary frames would also be most welcome - perhaps the most beautiful classic Merckx scheme of all. Those would be definite winners.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

slotnick said:


> I agree
> 
> I think it would be kinda stupid if they make just a revival of the old team colors and color schemes. We're 2010 now and I think what makes the old team frames great is the fact that they were actually buld in the era of those teams. Why not make a quickstep steel frame, but with nicer designs then the EMX-5 ...


I agree. One of my favorite MX Leader colors was the Domo Farm Frites team. Great looking paint on a steel bike. Honestly, I'm more curious about what tubing they'll be using. Columbus or Deda? I pray they don't go the carbon fork route. That would be such a shame.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

dbh said:


> I agree. One of my favorite MX Leader colors was the Domo Farm Frites team. Great looking paint on a steel bike. Honestly, I'm more curious about what tubing they'll be using. Columbus or Deda? I pray they don't go the carbon fork route. That would be such a shame.


Yeah... carbon fork would be rather cruel :/ I think Columbus is definitely in there: I heard they had a lot columbus frames laying around. But the last time I spoke to someone he mentioned Dedacciai aswell. I have a Deda Corsa 01 myself and I must say I absolutely love it


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I hope they don't offer only threadless, I'm sure they will, but I hope they won't.


----------



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope they release the new steel frame in GAN Team 96/7 (Colour Code FNB) scheme as it is my all time favorite.

It was the era that started my cycling interest and hope to relive the good ol' days.

Rgds,
Pat


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

slotnick said:


> Yeah... carbon fork would be rather cruel :/ I think Columbus is definitely in there: I heard they had a lot columbus frames laying around. But the last time I spoke to someone he mentioned Dedacciai aswell. I have a Deda Corsa 01 myself and I must say I absolutely love it


Me too ... but mine has a carbon fork :thumbsup:


----------

